# Composing for Halloween



## spookymartin (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, now that Halloween is over and I've got some time to think about next year, I've decided sit down and write a batch of Halloween songs. It will be interesting to see how many I can get done by next year. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sounds interesting - Will this be instrumentals or lyrical? Dark or light? Crypt Kicker 5 or Midnight Syndicate? Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## spookymartin (Oct 25, 2006)

I love Midnight Syndicate, but I'm a lot more pop oriented than that. I'd like to mix it up, though. I don't want them to all sound the same.
I need something for my skeleton chorus to sing next year.


----------



## JonBailey (Jan 5, 2007)

Spooky Martin.....can you arrange sheet music for solo pipe organ version (I believe three lines is organ music convention: right hand, left hand and bass pedal) of John Carpenter's 1978 "Halloween" movie score? I am dying waiting for such music to be published and performed and recorded. Perhaps you do not do 5/4 time on pipes though. You do not have to write new original songs, just arrange old ones for different instruments.


----------



## spookymartin (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry, my friend. I wouldn't know how to do that. I only do original compositions, and I play by ear. I can't even read sheet music, let alone write it.

By the way, my attempt to write a batch of Halloween songs is off to a slow start. I only have one done so far. Man, I gotta going.


----------

